# Help me catch catfish at devols dam



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all,well as you can tell I'm new to this fourm.I am 25 and was born in Marietta OH now I live in Lima OH.My dad always tells stories about catching big flatheads at devols damn as a kid.Now I want to catch some as well.I have fished there many times with no luck.He has always told me to use the big gold fish and cast out just in front of the lock wall.I am planning a trip down there in a couple weeks and need all the help I can get.Maybe some of you will share some tips with me.I plan on useing two medium heavy ugly stik cat rods with abu carica bait casting reels and 20# test.Thank you for any help!


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I actually live less then a mile from Devols Dam so if you tell me when your coming I will try to come by and say Hi! The poles you have sound fine, depending on river conditions you may need a couple ounces of weight to keep your bait at the bottom. People use blue gills, chubs, shad, and gold fish mostly for the big flat heads. Liver and night crawlers work well for channel cats. This week for some odd reason many people have been using shrimp and catching cats and many people use stink bats as well. The river has been up and is muddy but it is now dropping and clearing up. Cat Fish seem to bite anytime but when the river is muddy it is one of the only fish worth fishing for at the dam.


----------



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info! We are planning on the 22 23 24 of this month so maybe we can get together and you can give us some pointers.My grandma live not too far from the damn on Michigan AVE.I have always fished the devola side does the it really matter what side?I would also like to catch my own bait if the is possible,where would you reccomend doing this?


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Nate 8850 said:


> Thanks for the info! We are planning on the 22 23 24 of this month so maybe we can get together and you can give us some pointers.My grandma live not too far from the damn on Michigan AVE.I have always fished the devola side does the it really matter what side?I would also like to catch my own bait if the is possible,where would you reccomend doing this?


I may be around on the 22nd but I think I have a family reunion on the 23rd and 24th. The west side people claim is better since you are able to get right up next to the damn and there is a creek that comes in over there called Devols run. However, it is a lot steeper and harder to get down to from the railroad tracks. Some people drive cars down a rough dirt road to get there when the ground is firm enough. I fish the Devola side mostly since that is where I live. The cat fishing is pretty good there and they have a nice setup with restrooms and good areas to setup and fish from. You can catch bait in many of the creeks in the area or cast netting at the damn often produces shad. Some guys just fish with jigs and catch smaller white bass and drum for bait. One guy caught a 38lb shovel head on cut up sauger! Many different options and there are a few local bait stores like sara's bait shop in Williamstown with bait you can buy. You might be able to catch some blue gill at Buckeye park in Marietta with hot dog or worms. These are a few ideas....


----------



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't wait to get there now! Do flatheads like fresh cut bait or live bait? If anyone else has any info please chime in.


----------



## weeks03 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nate 8850 said:


> I can't wait to get there now! Do flatheads like fresh cut bait or live bait? If anyone else has any info please chime in.


Big live bait is the best. Shad, skipjack, bluegill, chubs,drum, and channel cats always work good there for me.


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

I would go with heavier line you'll be disappointed when you lose one. I never leave the house with without 40lbs or more on my reels...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

small channel cats work well,or throw a bait net and see what ya get


----------



## Nate 8850 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.I think I am going the The 1st and 2and of July.I am waiting to see when my fishing buddy can get off work.What are the odds of us catching one over 20lbs?That would be huge to us around here a 6 puond channel cat is big.

When you say use a channel cat for bait,how long of one should we use? Where should we hook it and what size hook?

Thanks for all the info guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeks03 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nate 8850 said:


> Thanks for the replies.I think I am going the The 1st and 2and of July.I am waiting to see when my fishing buddy can get off work.What are the odds of us catching one over 20lbs?That would be huge to us around here a 6 puond channel cat is big.
> 
> When you say use a channel cat for bait,how long of one should we use? Where should we hook it and what size hook?
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys!!!!!!!!!!!


channel cats from 6-12 inches, use bigger hooks like 8-12o hooks and hook them through the top lip only. dont just use channel cats though try a variety of everything as long as it is lively. I have landed around 11 or 12 flatheads all over 20lbs with the biggest being around 50 lbs on the devola side of devols dam


----------

